# Lost...



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

You know, it's really aggravating when you buy a good high quality set of decals
and can't find them a year and half later when you need them... :drunk:


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Your the most interesting man alive you should be able to make them out of sea shells and kittens honest truth looked you up on line.:thumbsup:


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

I know where they are.
There in that place where you put everything you don't want to loose.
Probably some place where it's flat and dry.

gt40


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Decal the car you wanted them for and when you are done they magically appear!!!!!


Stay thirsty my friend!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

That is why I put all of my decals in a folder so that they are easy to locate when needed.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I can guarantee they will be in the last place you look! That's the way it works for me. Takes about 2 weeks to find that last place.

-Paul


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I use a gallon sized ziploc bag in order to keep them dry in the basement and I can look to see what I have without handling them too much. I have old decals.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

I always keep mine in the last place I look as well.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

everything is always in the last place you look. it would be a little silly to keep looking after you found it. LOL
I know, I know. ........ well, someone had to!


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Funny story along this topic. When I was a kid, I helped my dad in the garage alot. My job was to hand what tools were asked for and to clean them off and return them to the proper place in the toolbox or wall. 
So I go off to college and few weeks later, my mom calls, barely able to stifle a laugh. She says my dad is roaming around the house looking for his ChannelLoks. He asks her if she has seen them. Her reply...I don't know where they are, Paul doesn't live here anymore. She busts out laughing, puts my dad on the phone who is failing to see the humor of moment. Oh, and the ChannelLoks were right where they were supposed to be, second drawer with all of the pliers, side cutters and clamps.

Dad started me on a good habit. My tools are always right where they need to be, clean and ready for use. However, finding the toolbox under the pile of "in progress" projects is another matter entirely.

-Paul


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

NTxSlotCars said:


> You know, it's really aggravating when you buy a good high quality set of decals
> and can't find them a year and half later when you need them... :drunk:


It's them "Slot-Gerbils".. OR "Slot-Gremlins"... Trust me... :freak:
OR U got "Haunts" (Ghosts, ect).... my house & my parent's house has's 'em
2 :freak::drunk::thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave: (hoping they turn-up soon 4U...:thumbsup


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Griffles.. They'll do it every time! 

Getting old is frustrating sometimes Rich. On more than a few occasions I couldn't find my lighter (was in my left hand) while I had a fresh cigarette in my right hand, and already had one in my mouth. 

Check your sock drawer...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Just guessing...I mean really guessing...am I right?*



NTxSlotCars said:


> You know, it's really aggravating when you buy a good high quality set of decals
> and can't find them a year and half later when you need them... :drunk:


I have flower, peace and  decals Dude if you need them Man.

Bob...It's a vw van build right?...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Thanks guys...
I just ordered some more from Patio Place.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Thanks guys...
> I just ordered some more from Patio Place.


That a boy, keep the economy rolling.:thumbsup:


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Thanks guys...
> I just ordered some more from Patio Place.


You do know that before the new ones get to you, you will find the lost set. :tongue:

Dave


----------



## Warlock1 (Jun 17, 2014)

*lost*

I've always had a theory. When you die, you will be led to a room that has every single thing you've ever lost. Socks, keys, your mind......

Right now I'm trying to figure out how to lose a 6 lane Buck's track and a bunch of T-Jets so I'll have something to do up in Heaven.:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Great.. What am I going to do with my virginity???? :tongue:


----------



## Warlock1 (Jun 17, 2014)

Now that's funny right there, I don't care who you are!!! ROFLMAO!!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Warlock1 said:


> I've always had a theory. When you die, you will be led to a room that has every single thing you've ever lost. Socks, keys, your mind......
> 
> Right now I'm trying to figure out how to lose a 6 lane Buck's track and a bunch of T-Jets so I'll have something to do up in Heaven.:thumbsup:


Send it to my house, I'm SURE it will get lost in the mail.:thumbsup:


----------

